# Costs of putting kids through college?



## LDFerguson (9 Aug 2011)

I know that every now and then newspapers run surveys of how much it costs to put kids through college in different parts of the country, including accomodation, books etc.  

I've tried Googling but can't locate a good one.  

Anyone got a good link to such an article?  Or else a ball-pak figure on how much it costs these days?


----------



## PaddyW (9 Aug 2011)

Hopefully this is of some use to you!

http://www.schooldays.ie/articles/Education-Expenses-Survey-Results-2011


----------



## huskerdu (9 Aug 2011)

That article  is probably a good starting point once you filter the rubbish bits of it. 

They consider food / pocket money / broadband  to be part of the cost of education. I thought feeding your child was just part of having a child. what ever the education system


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  Yes I can see that the article includes every possible expense.  I presume that it's in Bank of Ireland's interests to convince you to save as much as possible.  But when you filter it, it's a good piece.


----------

